# The T Dog and my version of the Modern Clip



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

And while I'm at it - T and his snoods


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is so beautiful.
The trim looks great.
In the last two pictures he looks like a baby doll.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW!!!! you did a great job, gorgeous.:good:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks great...those snoods look comfy!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

You did a great job, BlueFox. T looks very handsome.


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks like that he likes it himself. He looks so proud


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really love learning and practicing the clipping and scissoring. Maybe in 20years time when I'm on my 10th poodle I will have it down pat. With both T and I learning at the same time we make some mistakes but he is very good about it all.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow!! Beautiful job!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How nice he looks Blue!! Good Job!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks very good. You did a wonderful job Bluefox. I can't wait to see his stacked pics.


----------

